# Hello from Davenport, IA



## reptile ryan (Aug 10, 2007)

Welp, I'm going to be honest. I don't own any mantids, but I do find them fascinating. I take care of many living things, plants, reptiles, amphibians, arachnids, and a mammal. I like doing my research before acquiring anything new, and that is why I joined the forum. I look forward to learning more about mantids and soon owning a few of my own.



My list of plants includes:

_orchids:_ phalaenopsis, cymbidium, cattleya, paphiopedilum, others

Mother-in-law's tongue plants;

several species of ficus plants;

several bromeliad species;

crotons;

several cacti and succulents;

garden veggies and herbs.



My list of animals includes:

_Snakes:_ ball pythons, blood pythons, savu pythons, a Macklott's python, boa constrictors, Dumeril's boas, Kenyan sand boas.

_tarantulas:_ brachypelma boehmei, grammostola aureostriata, grammostola pulchra, aviculara versicolor

dumpy white's tree frog,

crested geckos,

white cap pionis (parrot),

canis familiaris (dog, Freya)


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice collection Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 11, 2007)

I like your collection of animals  .


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello there, you will fit right in here, off the top of Me head, we have Nepenti, who is a plant grower, and Mikhailsdinos who grows Orchids and also raises geckos... among many others who have snakes and spiders. :wink:


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## reptile ryan (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I feel welcome already. I'll have to get some pictures up of some of the collection, hopefully sometime this weekend.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome, Ryan!


----------



## sufistic (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

